# Basic Melt and  Pour  Soap Base



## dalsignum (Feb 18, 2017)

do you guys know how to DIY melt and pour soap base?

can it be done without using alcohol?
please enlighten me with some basic recipes... thank you in advance


----------



## Susie (Feb 18, 2017)

Go to YouTube.  Use "how to make melt and pour soap base" and you can watch a plethora of videos with recipes.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 19, 2017)

dalsignum said:


> do you guys know how to DIY melt and pour soap base?
> 
> can it be done without using alcohol?
> please enlighten me with some basic recipes... thank you in advance



For 3 dollars you can get the definitive book for making classic melt and pour base. There are other variations but this is a good start with detailed information and instructions.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009CD659G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Here are some of the results I got:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58737
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=59473
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=59472


----------



## DianaPopova (Mar 16, 2017)

I usually buy soap base at special stores for soap makers, want to try to make one by myself, too
I think Youtube is the best option!


----------

